# Giáng Sinh Mà Không Xem Ở Nhà Một Mình Thì Không Phải Giáng Sinh



## haiau22 (21 Tháng mười hai 2017)

“Ở NHÀ MỘT MÌNH” là bộ phim chiếu trong dịp giáng sinh, kể về việc cậu bé 8 tuổi bị bỏ rơi ở nhà trong khi cả nhà đi chơi noel.

Bộ phim gồm 5 phần:

Ở nhà một mình 1 : Gia đình bác Frank đi nghỉ Giáng Sinh cùng gia đình Kevin. Buổi sáng ra sân bay, trong lúc lộn xộn, Kevin bị bỏ lại nhà một mình mà không ai hay biết. Trong lúc đang tận hưởng sự tự do hiếm có thì cậu bé phải chào đón hai tên trộm xấu xa, những tình huống hài hước cùng sự thông minh của Kevin, cả nhà sẽ phải cười nghiêng ngả.

Link xem phim: bit.ly/phim-o-nha-mot-minh

Ở nhà một mình 2: Gia đình McAllister lại tổ chức cuộc đi chơi Giánh Sinh nhưng do một lầm lẫn tai hại mà Kevin lên nhầm chuyến bay. Mọi chuyện bắt đầu đảo lộn khi hai tên trộm Harry cùng Marv được thả và lên kế hoạch cho vụ cướp tiếp theo, trong khi lang thang ở Mỹ thì Kevin lại gặp lại 2 tên trộm, những tình huống dở khóc dở cười 1 lần nữa lại cho quý vị và các bạn cười nghiêng ngả.

Link xem phim: bit.ly/o-nha-mot-minh-2

Ở nhà một mình 3: Là cậu chuyện về cậu nhóc Alex, khi vô tình cầm phải con chip quan trọng của một tổ chức. Beaupre, Alice, Jernigan và Unger - bốn gián điệp đã ăn cắp con chip và bí mật giấu nó trong một chiếc xe đồ chơi. Do bất cẩn nên chiếc xe lọt vào tay cậu nhóc Alex. Nhưng bọn chúng không ngờ rằng, ''hành trình'' trộm lại con chip lại gian nan đến thế. 

Link xem phim: bit.ly/phim-o-nha-mot-minh-3

Ở nhà một mình 4: Lại thêm một lần ở nhà một mình đối với nhóc tì Kevin! Chỉ khác có một điều là lần này Kevin không hoàn toàn trơ trọi vì không có ai, mà cậu nhóc lại trơ trọi vì được ở trong một ngôi nhà hoàng gia lộng lẫy.

Ở nhà một mình 5: Finn Baxter và gia đình ông di chuyển từ California đến Maine để đến nhà mới của họ. Finn thấy sợ hãi và tin rằng ngôi nhà bị ám ảnh bởi những con ma. Trong khi cậu bé đặt bẫy để bắt "con ma", cha mẹ đang trong một bữa tiệc và Finn ở nhà một mình với chị gái. Ngôi nhà của họ là mục tiêu của 3 kẻ trộm. Liệu cậu bé Finn và Chị gái có ngăn cản được âm mưu của những kẻ trộm kia không.

Clip TV là kênh truyền hình internet với hơn 120 kênh truyền hình trong nước và quốc tế,  hơn 1.000 bộ phim hấp dẫn, đầy đủ các thể loại từ châu Á đến Hollywood, nhằm đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của tín đồ điện ảnh. 

Nhân dịp sinh nhật một tuổi, Clip TV vừa tổ chức chương trình rút thăm may mắn trúng iPhone X và Smart TV cùng nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn giá trị cao khác. Để tham gia quý khách chỉ cần nạp thẻ vip Clip TV từ ngày 18.12 - 31.12 .

Chi tiết chương trình xem tại đây : cliptv.vn/sinh-nhat


----------



## bear77 (22 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Phim này hay lắm nè, coi hoài ko chán


----------



## anhhungxadieu112 (23 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Ok, xem và săn quà thôi.


----------



## jonnyngo (25 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Nói chung coi cười đau bụng, giáng sinh nào cũng coi lại hết trơn


----------



## tomy28 (25 Tháng mười hai 2017)

nạp ngay kiếm quà cái coi


----------



## phuongtra (26 Tháng mười hai 2017)

đã coi 10 lần có lẽ haha, nhưng k chán


----------



## nhauyen0088 (26 Tháng mười hai 2017)

khoái nhất thằng nhóc luôn, ăn ji mà thông minh ghê


----------



## tringuyenq (27 Tháng mười hai 2017)

5 phần này mình coi hết cả rồi nhưng vẫn thích xem lại


----------



## papapy (27 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Thích nhứt là tập 3 vừa gay cấn vừa buồn cười haha


----------



## HoangTr (27 Tháng mười hai 2017)

clip tv có chương trình rút thăm trúng thưởng kìa mn


----------



## hugi99 (27 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Trẻ con nc ngoài zui quá ha, thông minh nhỉ xem mà cười đau bụng


----------



## iService.hanoi (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Đùa chứ mình chưa xem bh ý


----------

